# Sheffield drinks anyone?



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 26, 2007)

Following this post I thought I might set the ball rolling since we now seem to have a healthy number of Sheaf-dwelling posters and I reckon a summer piss-up would be fun.  (Of course if any interlopers from the other Shires of York or indeed further afield want to come then that would be gravy).

I'm not posting a poll yet, just testing the waters (though August, Dev Cat would be boss  )

saaam


----------



## marshall (Jun 26, 2007)

joke, right? 'testing the waters' indeed, lol!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 26, 2007)

Er, kind of 

My subconscious must have a cracking sense of humour . . .


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 26, 2007)

Always up for meeting other urbs - especially seeing as I'm a bit of a newbie to Sheff.

Most Evenings are fine, and weekends through Aug looking fairly promising too.


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm always available for a small sherry or two.


----------



## e19896 (Jun 27, 2007)

I know one or two good pubs by The River Don, we can raise a glass or two to her thank her for flooding medowhell, and i walked over the Tinsley Viaduct today have some good images. Yes well up for a meet? will there be parking space for Treelover?..


----------



## nosos (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be up north this summer and the devon cat is fucking boss so I could be persuaded.


----------



## e19896 (Jun 29, 2007)

i like the dev cat and i can roll home.. but i would suggest the rutland nice bear good tunes and bear garden (where the smokers can smoke) then we could walk stagger up to the dev cat then onto the washington (1pm close time)

images of the rutland bear garden here


----------



## Stig (Jun 29, 2007)

I only came in to ask if you were going in the Fat Cat. It's the only pub in Sheffield I know well, I hope it's still as good as it was a couple of years ago.

[/derail]


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 29, 2007)

The Fat Cat is still going (well, not at the moment cos their cellar flooded) and it's still a cracking pub.  I'm not sure if we'll go there as it's a bit out of the way though, unless people fancy a Kelham Island/Shalesmoor/Upperthorpe crawl . . .


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 3, 2007)

So what's going on then, I'm dying of thirst here.


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm always partial to a visit to Fagans.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 5, 2007)

Error Gorilla said:
			
		

> I'm always partial to a visit to Fagans.



i would be but have been baned for years due to singing songs of strugle.. now i find myself banned from the washington.. this time i was well out of order so fair deal.. i should not drink, as one is not that well but falling out the cramone last night and feeling like shit due to being very drunk on the black stuff, then going home not smelling of smoke makes this hangover well worth it.. 

bring on the next one if last nights drinking is anything to go by fuck what a night that was and i did not get banned.. one is 42 on the 1 8 07 could this be a date? one is planing a night out for then, roll it into urban75 sheffield meet up? fine by myself.. plan not to drink to then as one is skint and i need to calm down a little.. 

but will be well up for one or 12 on the 1 8 07 just a thought.. i can also ask some friends to play some tunes if we do the rutland/cramone if fat cat we can get some people to play some nice folk tuns and songs of strugle and no i will not get banned..

over to you lot..


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 5, 2007)

Sooo..... Thirsty.......... must...... drink........ guinness...... soon... *gasps*

Seriously - whenever's cool with me. Even if one of you lot fancies a pint, PM me, you can impart on me some Sheffield wisdom.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 5, 2007)

The Seffield lot any better than the Cardiffians at organising meets KBT?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 5, 2007)

We'll see llantwit. To be fair, the bar has been set pretty low.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 5, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 5, 2007)

Right - time for some pro-active pro-activeness methinks - I reckon a Saturday afternoon sesh would be nice, it can always extend into the evening if we want.

Dates:

4th August?

11th August?

19th August?

I personally prefer 4th or 19th as I kinda want to go the the DF meet in Lunnon on the 11th.

I suggest Dev Cat for the venue, as we can either wander further into the City Centre (F&P, Brown Bear, Rutland etc) or down the hill to Kelham Island/Shalesmoor (Milestone, Fat Cat, Kelham Islan Tav, Riverside, The Moon etc) without too much difficulty.

Over to you, comrades . . .


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2007)

4th or 11th is good for me, I think, am away for the 19th (or do you mean 18th? 19th being a sunday n all. either way...)

Dev or Fat sounds good - easyish stagger home for me...


----------



## e19896 (Jul 6, 2007)

4th or the 11th likewise and happy with the dev cat as said we can wonder to other places brown bear is shut (will be for a year) but onto the rutland and then down to fat cat sounds good.. shall i bring me camera?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 6, 2007)

Either of them two look like goers to me. 

Still available for school-night pintage anytime.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 17, 2007)

shall we say the 4th then?  3pm, dev cat?

saaam


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2007)

uhh, its been recently pointed out that I do actually ave a prior engagement on the 4th.  Notably my partners birthday.  Not that I forgot what date it is on, no no, not at all!

(& I doubt she'll be wild about going for birthday drinks with people she's never met before in her life...)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm in the market for some serious beer tonight.
But being the new boy, everyone I know in Sheffield seems to have fucked off for the weekend - 

Any takers?


----------



## e19896 (Jul 23, 2007)

are we on for the 4th then.. another opertunity for more birthday drinks.. if there are people comeing from out of sheffield.. give me a pm accomadation needs to be sourted etc..

see you all on the 4th?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 23, 2007)

4th's unlikely for me now   Parents were meant to be up this weekend but half the country being underwater meant they couldn't make it - 4th is looking likely to be when they come up now.

In the meantime - Evening drinking buddies always welcome


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 30, 2007)

As it looks like there's only 2 of us definitely good for the 4th shall we postpone?  I'm stumped for dates - someone suggest one and we shall take it from there . . .


----------

